# Großes Fps Problem



## Zaino (4. August 2008)

Hallo liebe buffed user
ich spiele gerne wow habe jedoch ein problem mit meinen fps wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin geht es noch und in 5er inis auch manchmal 
aber in städten shatt oder sw gehn die fps in den keller 2-5 fps manchmal und in 25er inis wie ssc oder fds is es genauso schlimm oder schlimmer ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ich habe mir mal die daten meines systems.
ich weiss die graka is nich so gut aber eig müsste ja gehn.
also hier mein system:
 Technische Daten
CPU:  AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ 
Festplatte:  400 GB S-ATA, 7.200 U/min. 
Speicher:  4096 MB DDR2-RAM Infineon®/AeNeon™ 
Grafik:  NVIDIA® GeForce® 7025, max. 512 MB shared Memory, VGA, DVI (HDCP) 
Mainboard:  Biostar GF7025-M2, Sockel AM2, GeForce 7025/nForce 630a Chipset, 1× ATA - UDMA 133, 2× S-ATA II, RAID support, 4× USB 2.0 + 2× Front-USB, 1× PCIe X16, 1× PCIe X1, 2× PCI, 2× PS/2, AC97 5.1 Sound


----------



## Phobius (4. August 2008)

Graka wechseln (shared memory ist für's Büro gut, zum zocken aber untauglich) und die Grafik-Einstellungen evtl. runterdrehen.
Und was auch viel bringen kann ist, wenn du so manches Addon deaktivierst, da man doch recht viele nicht wirklich braucht.


----------



## Zaino (4. August 2008)

naja ich hab sowieso nich viele addons nur die nötigsten omen ora2 big wigs
und was für ne graka sollte ich mir holen?

Edit:ich möchte es endlich richtig flüßig spieln was kannst du mir denn empfehlen


----------



## HeaD87 (4. August 2008)

bei deiner cpu ne hd4850 oder wennste mehr leistung willst ne hd4870, die cpu bremst aber die hd4870 aus so das sie nicht die volle leistung entfalten kann, aber mit der hd4870 haste trotz ausbremsung der cpu mehr leistung als mit ner hd4850


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> naja ich hab sowieso nich viele addons nur die nötigsten omen ora2 big wigs
> und was für ne graka sollte ich mir holen?
> 
> Edit:ich möchte es endlich richtig flüßig spieln was kannst du mir denn empfehlen



Das hängt von deinem Budget ab. 

100&#8364; = ATi 3870 HD
150&#8364; = ATi 4850 HD
200&#8364; = Geforce 9800 GTX
250&#8364; = ATI 4870 HD
300&#8364; = Geforce 260GTX
330&#8364; = Geforce 280GTX




> bei deiner cpu ne hd4850 oder wennste mehr leistung willst ne hd4870, die cpu bremst aber die hd4870 aus so das sie nicht die volle leistung entfalten kann, aber mit der hd4870 haste trotz ausbremsung der cpu mehr leistung als mit ner hd4850



Ich widerspreche dir ja nur ungern aber der schwache 5000+ ist schon mit einer 4850 überfordert. Und für WoW reicht auch die 3870. Meine CPU will auch nicht so richtig alles aus der 4850 rausholen ^^

Nebenbei sollte man vielleicht erwähnen dass sogar eine 3850 ausreicht um WoW auf deinem System mit 40 FpS zu spielen, da WoW nur von Mass Arbeitsspeicher und CPU profitiert. Die Grafikkarte wird in WoW nur genutzt um die Kantenglättung und Antisotropische Filterung zu rendern.


----------



## Zaino (4. August 2008)

Hi ersma danke für die antworten
also wenn ich mir jetzt die ATi 3870 HD holen würde,mit wie viel fps könnte ich es dann spielen? zb in shatt oder in den 25er raids? 
und würde die grafikkarte mit den anderen sachen auch gut zusammarbeiten oder würden die sich irgendwie gegenseitig behindern?


----------



## HeaD87 (5. August 2008)

der 5000+ schon so schwach >.>? hm
dann joa ne hd3870, alternativ ne 9600gt würd ich sagen


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

lass mich raten du hast dir so ein billige komplett pc gekauft ^^
wie gesagt und das du schlecht fram hast kein wunder ohne ne richtigen GK da dein ne onbord karte ist --
ich empfehel dir ne richtige GK zu kaufen xFraqx hat dir ja da schon nen paar aufgelistet


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> der 5000+ schon so schwach >.>? hm
> dann joa ne hd3870, alternativ ne 9600gt würd ich sagen



Die 5000+ reicht grade noch so für Spiele wie COD4 ;>

Die 9600 GT und 3870 sind in etwa gleich stark , wobei die ATi Karte die Nvidia in hohen Auflösungen abzieht. 

Aber WoW geht maximal in 1680x1050 soweit ich weiß und da dürfte die 9600 flotter sein. Nimm aber die von XFX in der XXX Edition.


----------



## HeaD87 (5. August 2008)

jop, wenner AA/AF anmacht ist die ati besser, auch dank dem besseren speichermanagement, da ich lieber ati mag würde ich auch eher die hd3870 empfehlen^^


----------



## Zaino (5. August 2008)

ok danke für die antworten ich werde mich wohl mal nach der ATI karte umschaun und mir eine zulegen


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> ok danke für die antworten ich werde mich wohl mal nach der ATI karte umschaun und mir eine zulegen



Nimm aber die HiS Radeon HD3870 Iceq³ Turbo

Die ist ein bisschen kühler als die anderen und leiser.


----------



## Zaino (5. August 2008)

ah vielen dank die sieht ja ganz gut aus und der preis is auch in ordnung danke


----------



## Crâshbâsh (5. August 2008)

Genau das Prob hab ich auch... 

hier ma mein PC: 
CPU: P4 2.8 Ghz
Graka: Geforce 6600 GT
RAM: 512 ( glaube und hoffe da liegt das Prob.)
HDD: eig unwichtig hierfür aber.. Sata von Samsung ( 130G
M.board: Weiß ich nicht so genau ... Asus mit 478er Sockel


----------



## claet (5. August 2008)

die cpu reicht vollkommen für wow crashbash, die graka und der ram sind alles beides ziemlich dürftig.

die graka is absolutes minimum und der ram auch wenig. 

sollte spielbar sein, aber halt eben nicht toll wie du offensichtlich aus eigener erfahrung weißt.

hab selber für meine zweitwohnung nen "kleinen-zocker-pc" gebaut. da is auch nurn p4 drin, zwar mit 3ghz, aber das is net so der unterschied. aber mit ner geforce 7900gt und 2gb ram. das läuft wunderbar auf höchster detailstufe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (5. August 2008)

Also wie schon gedacht der Ram? Das is sehr kacke bei mir da gestern auch wieder im Schwarzen Tempel als heiler es beim Boss gelagt hat und das kommt garnet gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(^^


----------



## claet (5. August 2008)

naja wie gesagt, ram und grafikkarte ..

erwarte keine wunder wenn du 2GB ram drin hast, bremst die graka noch immer und andersrum ..

Aber Ram wäre schon mal ein guter Anfang und is ja im Moment sau billig.

Wenn du rausfindest welches Board du hast sag ich dir auch welcher Ram der beste wäre


----------



## Crâshbâsh (5. August 2008)

Wo sehe ich das den?


----------



## Crâshbâsh (5. August 2008)

Hab die Anleitung gefunden 

Asus P4GPL-X

*Edit* Da steht noch was von X-Series


----------



## Zaino (5. August 2008)

und bei mir liegt es wirklich nur an der graka?
nich das wenn ich mir die graka hole die mit den andern teiln nich gut zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## claet (5. August 2008)

puh, wollte dir gleich ein link posten, aber das zeug is total unakzeptabel teuer weils nich mehr produziert wird..

also dein board schafft maximal 2GB RAM und zwar maximal 400er.

Hab jetzt bei Alternate geschaut, da kosten 2GB tatsächlich 50€
aktuellen Ram bekommt man 2GB schon für 30 .. hm .. vllt schaust du mal bei ebay oder so oder halt doch alternate. 

wichtig ist, es sollte kein noname ram sein und es sollte 400er sein.

am besten wäre es, du nimmst 2 exakt gleiche ram-riegel vom gleichen hersteller mit je 1GB die würen dann in dual channel laufen und erheblich schneller sein!

also beispielsweise sowas hier

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productD...mp;baseId=34351


----------



## claet (5. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> und bei mir liegt es wirklich nur an der graka?
> nich das wenn ich mir die graka hole die mit den andern teiln nich gut zusammenarbeitet.




ja, ganz ganz sicher!

das ist nämlich gar keine graka, sondern ein onboard chip .. sowas is zum spielen völlig ungeeignet!!


----------



## Zaino (5. August 2008)

ok danke für die antwort und die anderen teile sind ok? also zumindest das ich wow mit genügend fps in den 25er raids spieln kann ich weiss das der pc nich sehr gut is


----------



## Zaino (5. August 2008)

.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (5. August 2008)

Kannst du mir was gutes raussuchen? bis ca. 60€ is alles ok.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (5. August 2008)

achte bei einer nvidia graka auf die zweite zahl... also z.b. 9900... die zweite 9 ist wichtig. das ist immer das besste was du aus der serie bekommen kannst. hab ne 8600 gt und die ist nur ein bischen besser als die 7900^^


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> achte bei einer nvidia graka auf die zweite zahl... also z.b. 9900... die zweite 9 ist wichtig. das ist immer das besste was du aus der serie bekommen kannst. hab ne 8600 gt und die ist nur ein bischen besser als die 7900^^



Die 7900GTX wäre wesentlich schneller als die 8600. Nebenbei gibt es keine 9900 sondern nur eine 9800GTX oder 9800GX2 wobei die GTX280 die schnellste Nvidia Karte im Moment ist. 

@ TE Nimm einfach die 9600GT die reicht für WoW dicke und harmoniert wunderbar mit deiner restlichen Konfig. Aber 2 GB sollten es schon sein. 

Nimm zb den hier :

2048 MB Kit G-Skill DDR400




> Kannst du mir was gutes raussuchen? bis ca. 60&#8364; is alles ok.



*sucht*

8600 GT mit 512 MB - 60,12&#8364; bei Hardwareversand.de

MSI HD3650 mit 512 MB - 59,00&#8364; bei Hardwareversand.de


----------



## claet (6. August 2008)

xFraqx jetzt hast du bisi was verwechselt, er wollte ram für max 60&#8364; und keine graka, die graka braucht der andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin grade beschäftigt, wenn ich mal luft hab guck ich mal

jetzt bin ich grade selber verwirrt und unsicher ob ich richtig liege wer was braucht und wer wer is *wahh*

[edit]
also zaino braucht definitiv ne graka und der rest sollte ganz gut sein für wow

da reicht eigentlich alles ab einer Nvidia 8600GT bzw ATI HD3650 (wobei ab 130&#8364; schon 8800GT oder 4850 zu haben sind, wäre vllt sinnvoller)

und crashbash braucht beides im prinzip, und für ihn müssen wir 2GB Ram suchen den sein Board unterstützt

so müsste es stimmen


----------



## xFraqx (6. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> xFraqx jetzt hast du bisi was verwechselt, er wollte ram für max 60&#8364; und keine graka, die graka braucht der andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also 60&#8364; für DDR400 Ram ?

Dann soll er das nehmen was ich oben geschrieben hab - den RAm von G Skill und die Club 3D 9600GT. 

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VyUYulugiM...43&agid=266


----------



## Zaino (6. August 2008)

also ihr redet hier von 130€ ich hab mal bischen geguckt und habe die 8600GT für 60,19€ gefunden ich poste hier mal den link nur um sicher zu gehn ob es die richtige ist.


http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VLo9MMBhcd...31&agid=554


Grüße Zaino


----------



## claet (6. August 2008)

@xFraq
jo, ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht was an deinem ram besser is als an dem den ich gepostet hab, aber ansonsten passt der auch (kostet halt 93Cent mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@Zaino
keiner wollte dir ne 8600GT für 130€ verkaufen. bitte nochmal lesen was ich geschrieben hab..
die karte die du gepostet hast passt scho


----------



## Zaino (6. August 2008)

oh hab mich verguckt tut mir leid ich guck dann nochma auf die seite wenn die 8600 GT verfügbar is und dann bestell ich sie mir
bis dahin
Zaino


----------



## claet (6. August 2008)

hab grad nochmal geguckt, preislich ist die 9500gt eigentlich für dich auch interessant denke ich, sollte über der 8600gt liegen

hier wäre ein beispiel

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...e&l3=NVIDIA

hier bisi was zum stöbern
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...chnitt_3dmark06


----------



## Zaino (6. August 2008)

also die 9500 GT wäre für mich preislich sehr gut.
Ist die,denn auch besser als die 8600 GT?
ich bin mir immer noch nich so ganz sicher ob die grafikkarte auch gut mit dem ram und so zusammenarbeitet weil ich davon absolut keine ahnung habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (7. August 2008)

hast du dir den zweiten link mal angeschaut?

man muss keine ahnung haben, man muss nur wissen wo es steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn man dann noch gesagt bekommt wos steht .. also nich auf der faulen "ich hab keine ahnung haut" liegen bleiben, ich helfe gerne, aber bisi eigeninitiative is schon gefragt. link anklicken und gucken was da so feines steht!

viel erfolg und bei rückfragen gerne wieder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (7. August 2008)

Ah ok hab mal auf den 2 link nochma geschaut und da hat die 9500 gt besser abgeschnitten als die 8600gt^^
ich glaub ich endscheide mich für die 9500 gt.

Grüße Zaino


----------



## Zaino (9. August 2008)

Hi
eine frage hätte ich da noch kann ich denn mit der 9500gt dann auch WOTLK zocken?

Grüße Zaino


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> Hi
> eine frage hätte ich da noch kann ich denn mit der 9500gt dann auch WOTLK zocken?
> 
> Grüße Zaino



Locker.


----------



## Zaino (9. August 2008)

so was wollte ich hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke für die schnelle antwort bis dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> so was wollte ich hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solang du 2GB Ram dazu hast ;>


----------



## Zaino (9. August 2008)

hab ich doch
siehe erster post


----------



## Zaino (11. August 2008)

hallo nochmal,
also ich hab nochmal nachgeguckt wegen grafikkarten und habe eine ati karte gefunden die nur 7€ teurer ist als die nvidia 
ich poste die beiden hier mal:

ATI Radeon HD3850
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productD...mp;baseId=34463


NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...e&l3=NVIDIA


und würde es sich, denn lohnen die ati karte zu holen oder doch lieber die nvidia? welche is besser für wow?


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> hallo nochmal,
> also ich hab nochmal nachgeguckt wegen grafikkarten und habe eine ati karte gefunden die nur 7€ teurer ist als die nvidia
> ich poste die beiden hier mal:
> 
> ...



Die AMD Karte sollte schneller sein.


----------



## Zaino (11. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Die AMD Karte sollte schneller sein.




AMD Karte? meinst du ATI?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> AMD Karte? meinst du ATI?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AMD = ATi..


----------



## Zaino (11. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> AMD = ATi..



Achso wusste ich garnicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (11. August 2008)

Nvidia ist in den Segment für unter 80&#8364; richtig schlecht aufgestellt. Unbedingt die 3850er oder, wenn sie preislich ok ist, http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a353583.html


----------



## Trintalus (11. August 2008)

Servus, 

ich hatte so ein problem auch und bie mir hats auch noch gehangen wie nichts habe einfahc paar sachen gelöscht fertig.


----------



## Zaino (11. August 2008)

Trintalus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hatte so ein problem auch und bie mir hats auch noch gehangen wie nichts habe einfahc paar sachen gelöscht fertig.




welche sachen?


----------

